# 10/2 reds



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

not sure if this should go on this board or not, but ill go ahead and share since it kinda sorta involved my kayak  . i had loaded up my kayak and gear gettin ready to fish this afternoon but my buddy called last minute to go fish on the boat instead. we trolling motored around the docks i was planning on yak fishing since they had produced this past week. got 4 reds on the day, 3 rats and one upper slot. i caught all the fish on a gulp shrimp and they wouldnt touch live or cut finger mullet placed side by side with the gulp. i reckon it really does outfish live bait like the wrapper says.

the pics..

17 spotter


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Those are some nice reds. I hope to land one on saturday.

Robert


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sounds like there's been a good run of em up your way. i wish we got more of the big boys in the surf here.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

That's the most spots I've ever seen on a drum. 

Well, the biguns have been here at Sandbridge for a week or so, some are showing up at OBX, looks like they're heading your way.

Good luck.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

for some stupid reason we dont get very many of the big drum in the surf here at wrightsville. there's one or two caught here and there, mainly down south towards carolina beach and ft fisher. i'm guessing it's just the lack of structure. most always there are some caught out in the deep water at the inlet jetties or on the nearshore live bottoms usually by accident when flounder fishing, etc. you even hear of some caught on downriggers by people kingfishing.

oh well, nothin i can do about it. ill just have to head up to buxton and get my fix here in the next couple weekends.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Quick question, how do you rig that Gulp Shrimp?


----------



## fuzzyJR (Jan 20, 2005)

*probably not my place to say*

i use the berkley gulp shrimp as well and have good days with the rootbeerish color. I take a 1/2oz jig take the hook run down vertically near the tail then back up through the middle of the body that way the hooks point is facing the tail on top, the jig head is in front of the tail and he looks like a real shrimp moving backwards. Hope that helps, kinda hard to splain. I really like the Gulp. I bought 15-20bags of just the shrimp at our Jacksonville Fishing Expo from a Berkley Rep for 1.00 per bag. Good Deal as far as i was concerned. Reds and Trout absolutly love em. Mike


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

ah-oh, I think Daryl is thinking the same thing I am.

Robert


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

like this..










i usually just stick it on an 1/8 or 1/4 oz (or heavier if need be) jighead. make sure to rig it straight so it doesnt corkscrew when you retrieve it. i've caught the majority of my drum this year on gulp shrimp and when i'm kayak fishin it's almost always rigged up on one of my rods. bumpin on the bottom with tiny sharp twitches works good for me. you cant work them too slow. flounder and trout love em too along w/ most other inshore species including blue crabs.

they say not to put the used ones back in the package, usually i'll have a separate bag for the used ones and they seem to work fine without drying out too much. just dont leave them on the hook when you're done fishin!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice pic... looks like catfish with its mouth...


----------

